# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesseling (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesseling

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Nijkerk en Wesseling, Huisartsen, Amsterdam

Adres: Tweede Lindendwarsstraat 5-Hs, Amsterdam

Website: www.nijkerkenwesseling.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wesseling*

----------

